# Canon 60D is Officially Here



## icassell (Aug 25, 2010)

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS 60D


----------



## j-digg (Aug 26, 2010)

They also announced a ton of new L lenses too. Including a 70-300 f4-5.6 and a 8-16 f4 fisheye as well as a bunch of replacements for tele primes.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

I went back and looked.  Yes, some interesting glass.  I see they don't have a price yet on that 70-300mm f/4-5.6L ... That lens is an extremely attractive option if it's not outrageously priced ...

I also see they updated their TC's again and have updated the 300mm f/2.8 (also no price announced yet).


----------



## j-digg (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoops its actually an 8-15. Im interested in the extenders. Potn is claiming the retail on the 70-300 is 1500 but remember street price is usually a good amount lower.. The revamped 300 and 400 are suposedly retailing at 7000 and 11000 respectively :S wowzaa.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 26, 2010)

Ugh... They're releasing an L grade 70-300 with already like five versions of the 70-200 already... Would have been nice to see a 200-400 f/4 like what Nikon offers, or a revamped 100-400.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 26, 2010)

If that 70-300 L glass is around 1-1.5 grand then it will be my next upgrade.  If its over 2 grand, not worth the money then.

Yeah I am suspecting it to be 1.5-1.8 grand

Assuming it has top notch optical quality, it's the best lens if you want telephoto zoom on FF.

70-200 just doesnt zoom that much on  FF body.

Plus that new 70-300 is compact, which is a massive plus over humongous 70-200 f/2.8

their extreme wide angle lens is an answer to sigma's 8-16 i guess


----------



## cassio (Aug 26, 2010)

B&H Photo already has it in their site:

$1,099 body only
$1,399 with EFS 18-135mm

Nothing on Amazon.. for now.


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so excited for the new teleconverters - our last upgrade were just build quality not optics-  this time we get optics and improved AF - that matched with some of the new M2 lenses is going to make some very impressive setups!

A new 300mm f2.8 IS L is also very exciting - lighter, better and it and the new 400mm f2.8 have focusing motors that allow for the external video focusing setups to be attached. A sure sign that DSLR for video is here to very much stay and become a part of the future of DSLRs


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2010)

sovietdoc said:


> 70-200 just doesnt zoom that much on FF body.
> 
> Plus that new 70-300 is compact, which is a massive plus over humongous 70-200 f/2.8


 
Maybe for some people, but I use my 70-200 for modeling shots mainly, so it's not used for reach by myself. That and the weight's never bothered me, especially since I use it on a 5DMKII with grip and 2 batteries.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

They forgot to add Rebel to the name, that's what this camera is it seems. The specs is not to bad but really don't see anything to make it better than the 50D besides the extra 3MP. It even is using the SD card rather than the CF and it's all plastic body means it going to be weak. This camera is a real disappointment


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks OK...but I'm not happy about the switch to SD cards.

The metering being able to see in color, sounds interesting.

It's slower than the 50D (5.3 fps vs 6.3)...I wonder why :scratch:

Flash Master capability (like the 7D) is awesome.


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2010)

Plastic is not that darn soft!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-need-magnesium-alloy-bodies-good-hammer.html


----------



## LuckySe7en (Aug 26, 2010)

I hear they're already working on a 70D.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> No flash sync socket


The more I read, the less I like it.  

As mentioned about, this is a lot more like a Rebel than the 50D was.  I don't think I'll be getting this one.  So should I get a 50D or a 7D?


----------



## AlexL (Aug 26, 2010)

This is like another body for T2i. Except for the ergonomics or the better focus system, I don't see a lot of difference. I'm glad I didn't wait for 60D. (At least as an amateur)


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> They forgot to add Rebel to the name, that's what this camera is it seems. The specs is not to bad but really don't see anything to make it better than the 50D besides the extra 3MP. It even is using the SD card rather than the CF and it's all plastic body means it going to be weak. This camera is a real disappointment


 
*Yawn* Boring.

Same thoughts. Does it even have video capabilities? I was skimming over the specs and didn't see it mentioned. I could have missed it though. Well, sales will dictate what Canon does next with teh XXD series.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > No flash sync socket
> 
> 
> The more I read, the less I like it.
> ...



50D unless you really want the video. I'm having a hard time deciding myself although the 7D does have a better power switch. I hate the location of the 50D. It's a real PITA


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2010)

maybe canon's plan is a 70-300mm lens that will take a M3 1.4TC - giving them a more reliable lens for manufacture and production than the 100-400mm superzoom whilst also offering people the use of teleconverters to get the range back of the 100-400mm


 to be honest its what I expected - its not really an upgrade camera body its a new to 1.6 crop at midrange price camera body. Not quit entry level and not quite semipro with an expected price to match - I suspect only a little more than the leading rebel to try and entice people up the price scales. Ratherlike how the 1000D and similar camera bodies sit.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, it's an f/4-5.6, so not sure if it will AF with a teleconverter on a crop-sensor body.


----------



## Dao (Aug 26, 2010)

It seems like the Canon xxD series is now targeting directly to Nikon D9x become a advance entry level DSLR.


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2010)

with the 7D series being the midrange pro option - makes sense though - I don't think anyone really expected the 60D to trump the 7D -- though yet again canons RRP strikes again in making people hesitant to purchase early on


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

I sent a email to Canon asking if it will qualify for the CPS program. I really don't see any reason for it to, but it will tell where Canon official stand is on the XXD line. At least for the time being.


----------



## emh (Aug 26, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> They forgot to add Rebel to the name, that's what this camera is it seems. The specs is not to bad but really don't see anything to make it better than the 50D besides the extra 3MP. It even is using the SD card rather than the CF and it's all plastic body means it going to be weak. This camera is a real disappointment



I think you are right -- the lower continuous rate, articulated LCD, plastic body all point to this really being the high end of Canon's consumer DSLRs rather than the entry level for the serious shooter that the 50D was.

In many ways, this seems like a sweet spot for the 'tweeners (amateurs demanding better controls than an entry-level DSLR body) -- a positioning that seemed to work well for Nikon over the past few years with the D90.



icassell said:


> I went back and looked.  Yes, some interesting glass.  I see they don't have a price yet on that 70-300mm f/4-5.6L ... That lens is an extremely attractive option if it's not outrageously priced ...


Looks like the non-L 70-300mm f/4-5.6 has disappeared from Canon's web site (at least the US one). If the plan is to retire that one, this new one may come at a reasonable (relatively speaking) price.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sure this will excite the heck out of the 50D owners that were waiting for the 60D to upgrade (not).

All those CF cards they've accumulated?  Scrap them!  That nice metal chassis you have... eh, trade up to the new and improved plastic (assuming this is true, which it seems to be).

Canon should have let the xxD series die with the 50D vs. downgrading it to a super Rebel.  Or maybe they plan on ditching the Rebel line down the road.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

emh said:


> ... articulated LCD



I certainly wouldn't have minded if they had put one of those on my 7D.  It could have come in handy for macro shooting at ground level.


BTW, I think (if I read it correctly) that they actually upgraded the video.  It looks like there is some audio level control rather than that stupid un-overrideable AGC.


----------



## j-digg (Aug 26, 2010)

True, but it seems so chincy though :\ Although I havent personally handled a dslr with an articulating screen before... but just looking at it, it just seems like it wouldnt take to much to break it.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

j-digg said:


> True, but it seems so chincy though :\ Although I havent personally handled a dslr with an articulating screen before... but just looking at it, it just seems like it wouldnt take to much to break it.



I had one on a P&S that was pretty solid.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> I'm sure this will excite the heck out of the 50D owners that were waiting for the 60D to upgrade (not).


That's not a surprise.  The 30D wasn't a good upgrade from the 20D.  The 40D was a marginal upgrade from the 30D.  The 50D wasn't much of an upgrade from the 40D.
But going from the 20D to the 40D or 50D is a good upgrade...and going from any of the Rebels to the current X0D was a good upgrade.

That being said, I'm a little disappointed in the direction they have taken the X0D series...but from Canon's POV, it makes perfect sense because the 60D is positioned right in the middle of the Rebel and the 7D.  

I hear all these people complaining about the switch from an alloy body to a composite (plastic) body...but is that really an issue?  I think I read that it saves 13% on weight, and probably costs them less as well.  Has the strength of the body ever been an issue for anyone...besides bragging about it?  I'm sure I could stand on a Rebel body and the dials & buttons would break long before the structure of the body.


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2010)

Your popup flash might never like you again if you try that!


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> That being said, I'm a little disappointed in the direction they have taken the X0D series...but from Canon's POV, it makes perfect sense because the 60D is positioned right in the middle of the Rebel and the 7D.


It seems they took the 50D which was more 7D like and mixed things up a bit with the 60D and made it more Rebel like.  I'm not sure I like the direction, but then I'm not the target market.



> I hear all these people complaining about the switch from an alloy body to a composite (plastic) body...but is that really an issue?  I think I read that it saves 13% on weight, and probably costs them less as well.  Has the strength of the body ever been an issue for anyone...besides bragging about it?  I'm sure I could stand on a Rebel body and the dials & buttons would break long before the structure of the body.


I personally wouldn't trade a alloy body for a plastic body if I could avoid it.  I don't like the way the plastic bodies feel, either Canon or Nikon.  If you've never had a alloy bodied camera and the 60D was your first body, it probably doesn't make a difference.  But if you're coming from a 50D it might make a difference.

I agree that the plastic body probably costs less to manufacture, but that's apparently not a benefit to the consumer.  The MSRP for the 60D is $1,099 which happens to be the exact same MSRP for the 50D.

I know the D90 is a tough body as I've seen threads with pics of D90's that have been dropped and the lens took more damage than the body did.

How does the weather sealing of the 60D stack up against that of the 50D?  Better?  Worse?  I guess time and future reviews will tell.


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 26, 2010)

Overread said:


> A new 300mm f2.8 IS L is also very exciting - lighter, better and it and the new 400mm f2.8 have focusing motors that allow for the external video focusing setups to be attached. A sure sign that DSLR for video is here to very much stay and become a part of the future of DSLRs




The 400mm will be much lighter (28%!) than the previous one. The 300 isn't that much lighter... only about 8 percent.

Does anyone know how much lighter the new 500 and 600 will be?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> I personally wouldn't trade a alloy body for a plastic body if I could avoid it. I don't like the way the plastic bodies feel, either Canon or Nikon. If you've never had a alloy bodied camera and the 60D was your first body, it probably doesn't make a difference. But if you're coming from a 50D it might make a difference.


I agree.  I like the 'idea' of the metal body...but my hands are on the rubber grip, so metal or plastic doesn't really matter to me.  I would actually like the slight weight savings, as I'm usually using a big heavy lens and maybe a grip and maybe a flash and maybe a flash bracket etc.  

I think that the size & ergonomics is a much, much, much bigger factor than what the body is made of.  And besides, it doesn't take much 'polymer resin' to equal the strength of thin metal.  




> I agree that the plastic body probably costs less to manufacture, but that's apparently not a benefit to the consumer. The MSRP for the 60D is $1,099 which happens to be the exact same MSRP for the 50D.


Wasn't the original MSRP of the 50D more like $1300?  

I love that the 60D has E-TTL master, like the 7D...but the lack of a sync port really sucks.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

Canon's profits have been going up on lower sales volume for the past two years, according to one source I've read. He says that cutting manufacturing costs has been one of the ways they have achieved the higher profit margins, so making the body out of a plastic material instead of a metal would be a good way to keep the MSRP of the 60D within a reasonable reach of that of the 50D, give consumers a lighter body that's cheaper to make, and boost profits. Some of the modern, industrial plastics are incredibly tough and durable,and have better heat/cold dimensional stability than metals, which tend to expand and contract a bit as temperatures fluctuate.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I agree.  I like the 'idea' of the metal body...but my hands are on the rubber grip, so metal or plastic doesn't really matter to me.  I would actually like the slight weight savings, as I'm usually using a big heavy lens and maybe a grip and maybe a flash and maybe a flash bracket etc.


Oh, I do believe it's more about perception than function.  But as humans we base a lot of our preferences on perception.  When I'm shooting in studio, I like the heft of my 1D.  I prefer it actually.  With weight comes stability, at least for me.  

At weddings, it would be nice to have a couple of Rebels around my neck vs. the 1D and 5D.    But then I am attached to the "feel" of these two bodies... which is probably why Canon hasn't changed their basic "feel" for many years.  People like it, want it, expect it, prefer it.  

Again, for a first time camera buyer this is a non-issue.  But given the 60D's position in the market place and the fact a good number of 50D owners would have been looking to upgrade... I suspect most of those 50D owners waiting for the 60D will now make the jump to the 7D.  That's just a guess of course, but I'm pretty certain I'm right. 



> I think that the size & ergonomics is a much, much, much bigger factor than what the body is made of.  And besides, it doesn't take much 'polymer resin' to equal the strength of thin metal.


To a new buyer, I agree.  To an existing owner of a 50D... eh, I'm not so sure.  Time will tell.

As for the strength of plastics, I have no doubt a properly made plastic housing is just as durable for daily use as an alloy one.  Again, it boils down to perception for many buyers.  I've read more than a few comments from people giving purchasing advice to new camera buyers and most of them say "get the D300 if you can afford it because the D90 is plastic".  It's almost always viewed as a detractor and rarely viewed as a bonus, except by the more experienced shooters who do prefer the weight savings.



> Wasn't the original MSRP of the 50D more like $1300?


It was $1,399.



> I love that the 60D has E-TTL master, like the 7D...but the lack of a sync port really sucks.


I totally agree on both points.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

We agree on pretty much all those points...except that I don't think that 'most' 50D users were looking to upgrade to the next model => 60D.  Well, maybe they were, but it's has almost always been the case that the 'next' model is a poor choice for an upgrade.



> But given the 60D's position in the market place and the fact a good number of 50D owners would have been looking to upgrade... I suspect most of those 50D owners waiting for the 60D will now make the jump to the 7D. That's just a guess of course, but I'm pretty certain I'm right.


And if you're right, Canon did it right...from their perspective.  :er:


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

Canon still seems to be taking this as a pro camera. I just got email reply back saying that it was likely to be eligible for the CPS program. A plastic pro camera should be interesting. I added a copy of the reply for anyone who might be interested. 


   Dear:

  Thank you for your inquiry regarding the EOS 60D.  We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you.

  Unfortunately, since the EOS 60D was just announced, many details are currently unknown.  However, it is likely that it will be eligible for CPS as the EOS 50D was.

  Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with the EOS 60D.

  Thank you for choosing Canon.

  Sincerely,

  Michael
  Technical Support Representative

  Special Note: Certain issues are very difficult to resolve via email. If your question remains unanswered after you have received this email, you may call our special toll-free number for email customers with unresolved issues and speak to a technician by dialing 1-866-261-9362, Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 12:00 midnight ET, and Saturday 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. ET (excluding holidays).

  If you prefer to continue to communicate via email, reply to this message and we will respond as quickly as possible.

  Original Message Follows:
  -------------------------

  There is an inquiry request for : Professional Cameras , EOS Digital SLR Cameras, EOS 60D 

  Contact Info provided is
  Name : 

  Email Address : 
  Phone : 

  User Question : After dropping one of my 50D was thinking of getting another one but with the 60D coming out I thought I would check before I placed my order.Does it qualify for the CPS program?
  If so does it offer anything over the 50D? From the specs on the website it looks to be a Rebel series without the name. 



I'll still wait to see what the reviews say and I can try it out but not to excited. Who knows though it might have super high level ISO images. I doubt it, but one can hope and the 1080 HD video would be nice. I hope DPreview is fast on this one.


----------



## worrptangl (Aug 26, 2010)

I feel that the 60D is being flamed for no reason. Canon was getting out done so to speak by Nikon. The D90 was priced lower but spec'd similar to the D300 and the 50D was the D300 competitor, but had a slightly better spec sheet. Unless you were invested in Canon glass it was a hard choice for some. Being a few hundred difference between the two. Then you had the 50D and the D90, but the D90 was very closely spec'd to the D300 in many respects. 

People wanted a upgrade to the xxD line and got it through the 7D. Now Canon is going after the Dxx series by placing the specs and price of the 60D squarely between the T2i and the 7D. Its not a downgrade but a completely new direction in a long established and highly regarded line. Canon is hoping that the reputation and specs of this line will lure people up from their XS, XT, XTi, XSi, and T1i to the new xxD line, and maybe even from the P&S/Superzoom sector.

You can't fairly compare the 60D and 50D except on price. IMHO

Now the ball is in Nikon's court...


----------



## 786soul (Aug 26, 2010)

You know, I was excited to see if the 60D would be that much better than my 50D and I'd consider moving up. Now that I look at it I'm glad I have my 50D. I have no intention of shooting video, and the 15MP I have already are more than enough. 60D shoots slower and the sensor is the same size, packed with more MP so I don't know how that will affect quality.

Just thought I'd chime in on the discussion. It's good I think this way though as Canon's defining a line between their PRO cameras and then entrylevel/advanced entry level camera. The 60D narrows a slight gap between the 7D and the 50D but what reason now does one have to get the 7D? Faster and that's it?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> The 60D narrows a slight gap between the 7D and the 50D but what reason now does one have to get the 7D? Faster and that's it?


You have to remember that the 50D will be gone soon.  So the 60D will fit perfectly between the T2i and the 7D.

From Dpreview...http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canoneos60d/


> The 60D's position in the range is immediately apparent when lined-up between the EOS 550D (Rebel T2i) and the 7D - it's a model that sits half-way between the two, without coming too close to either.



As for why anyone would get the 7D over the 60D, there are some good reasons. 
Shooting Speed being one, but the 7D has a better AF system as well and a better viewfinder.


----------



## worrptangl (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree. I'm currently in the market for a camera. So a 60D would work for me as would a 50D. Not sure which one I would go for yet. I HAD a 40D until I had a "Life happens moment"


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

Canon has finally made itself a Nikon D90 competitor, by emphasizing price point, light weight body, and affordable price that's lower than their semi-pro/serious enthusiast camera, the 7D. Now that Canon has the 7D to compete with the Nikon D300s with a mix of features that will really appeal to the semi-pro/serious enthusiast crowd, it makes sense to move the XXD "down-market" and toward the Nikon D90 and Pentax K-x type buyers, who are very large in number.

30D,40D,50D buyers are, I think, mostly looking to head toward the 7D as their upgrade...the 60D still has the same diamond-shaped, 9-point AF system as the earlier XXD bodies, but now all 9 points are cross type. The inclusion of all those canned scene modes on the 60D's top left dial shows that it is aimed more at the beginner/intermediate buyer than the 40D and 50D models were.

Canon seems to be clearly indicating that the 'serious' crop-body model is the 7D, and the 60D is the high-end beginner/intermediate shooter's camera.


----------



## 786soul (Aug 26, 2010)

worrptangl said:


> I agree. I'm currently in the market for a camera. So a 60D would work for me as would a 50D. Not sure which one I would go for yet. I HAD a 40D until I had a "Life happens moment"



Sorry to hear! Between the two, I'd go 50D and a nice lens to boot. You'll get nice prices on it. Now that is if you don't want video. If you want video than 60D of course.

With an SLR though, I've always felt video to be a gimmick feature.


----------



## worrptangl (Aug 26, 2010)

786soul said:


> worrptangl said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I'm currently in the market for a camera. So a 60D would work for me as would a 50D. Not sure which one I would go for yet. I HAD a 40D until I had a "Life happens moment"
> ...



I agree on the 50D I love the size and weight, but I wanted to wait and see what is announced.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> And if you're right, Canon did it right...from their perspective.  :er:


Ha!  Good point.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

786soul said:


> With an SLR though, I've always felt video to be a gimmick feature.


I felt the same way until the Nikon D3100 was released.  It can actually do something the current crop of Canon's can't - autofocus in video mode.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 26, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Again, for a first time camera buyer this is a non-issue. But given the 60D's position in the market place and the fact a good number of 50D owners would have been looking to upgrade... I suspect most of those 50D owners waiting for the 60D will now make the jump to the 7D. That's just a guess of course, but I'm pretty certain I'm right.


It sure brings peace of mind to my decision of grabbing a 7D when they had rebates last May. 

I like the path they are taking because it creates market separation between products. Yes, each _could_ be tweaked to be better, but that would defeat the purpose of having separate classes. I remember reading about the same issues when Porsche introduced the Cayman to sandwich itself between a Boxster and 911 Carrera. Looking at price, engine size, power output, and features, it is literally exactly between the lower drop top and upper 911 (T2i and 7D, respectively).


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2010)

New Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR camera launches! | Warehouse Express


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

gsgary said:


> New Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR camera launches! | Warehouse Express



Awesome, thanks for the link. The images do look real nice I have to admit and so does the video output at 1K it don't seem like to bad of a deal. I just wished it had the Magnesium body and used CF cards. The lack of a PC sync is odd but maybe Canon figured they were not used anymore since most use Pocket Wizard.


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks more like change in direction than an upgrade from the 50D. 

pros- 18mp,better metering, and if you like it a moveable lcd screen.
cons- slower fps , sd card , plastic body(how will it handle a 70-200f2.8 or larger lens), and looks a little smaller (But might not be)

when compared to the 50D

So looks to me the 7D is the upgrade not the 60D for 50D owners.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 26, 2010)

786soul said:


> worrptangl said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I'm currently in the market for a camera. So a 60D would work for me as would a 50D. Not sure which one I would go for yet. I HAD a 40D until I had a "Life happens moment"
> ...




DSLR video is no gimmick. In case you didn't know, one of the final season episode of the TV show "House" was film entirely with a Canon 5dmk2. DSLR video is a deal.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

shaunly said:


> DSLR video is no gimmick. In case you didn't know, one of the final season episode of the TV show "House" was film entirely with a Canon 5dmk2. DSLR video is a deal.


To be fair, this was shot by a pro using more than just a 5D2 hand held.

The FOX Series &#8220;House&#8221; Shooting With Canon 5D Mark II&#8217;s  cinema5D news

The video quality has always been top notch in the 5D2 and 1D4 (even the 7D).  That's not at issue.  What's at issue is that to make it practical for such professional applications it has to be configured like this.

Remote focus, various rigs, remote mics, etc. are required to get high quality video that doesn't drift in and out of focus, especially at wider apertures.

Now that we're finally starting to see real-time autofocus in video mode on DSLR's it's going to be much easier for the average Joe to get high quality HD video with their cameras.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> So looks to me the 7D is the upgrade not the 60D for 50D owners.


I don't think it's either.

The point I've been trying to make, is that if someone has a 50D, why would they need to upgrade right now?  The 50D is only what, one and half years old? and that's if they bought it when it first came out.  There is no need to upgrade if they purposefully bought the 50D in the last year or so.  

The 60D is aimed to be more of an upgrade from any of the Rebel cameras or from a 20D, 30D or maybe a 40D.  


> The lack of a PC sync is odd but maybe Canon figured they were not used anymore since most use Pocket Wizard.


Or maybe it's their way of telling people to use a 430/580 as their off-camera light, since the 7D (and now 60D) can control them with the built-in flash.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

shaunly said:


> 786soul said:
> 
> 
> > worrptangl said:
> ...



To me I could not care less what shows was shot with what SLR's. I buy a SLR for photography not the video. So a show being shot does not disprove it from being a Gimmick. Thats said, I would like some video for my Blog but aside from that I would never use it. My D90 had it and I never once used it save when I first bought the camera said neat and never used it again. I think it will become a standard thing on all SLRs the way the trend is going so I guess its the way anymore anyways.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> The point I've been trying to make, is that if someone has a 50D, why would they need to upgrade right now?  The 50D is only what, one and half years old? and that's if they bought it when it first came out.  There is no need to upgrade if they purposefully bought the 50D in the last year or so.


Have you visited the Canon forums lately?   It seems lots of people upgrade when the newest model is released.  Some hold off because they're not sure it's worth it, many however jump on the new body as soon as they can.  Others wait around for a while until all of the "check out my new X" threads finally take their toll and they too jump on the premature upgrade wagon.  

Perhaps those that frequent internet forums aren't representative of camera enthusiasts in general and most people don't upgrade every model.    This is probably more likely.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 26, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> To me I could not care less what shows was shot with what SLR's. I buy a SLR for photography not the video. So a show being shot does not disprove it from being a Gimmick. Thats said, I would like some video for my Blog but aside from that I would never use it. My D90 had it and I never once used it save when I first bought the camera said neat and never used it again. I think it will become a standard thing on all SLRs the way the trend is going so I guess its the way anymore anyways.


I tried shooting video with my 5D2 and found the whole expereince to be frustrating.  It wasn't something well suited for casual video of the family and such as I constantly had to struggle with the focus.  It often times looked good on the small LCD display only to look bad on the big screen in the living room.  Once on the HD big screen you could see the missed focus.

I ultimately bought a HD camcorder for video and to this day I never use the video on my 5D2 or 1D4.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

The 60D is not an "upgrade" from the 50D...it's a move down-market, with entirely new battery grip, new battery, and a switch from CF-card storage to SD card storage, a plastic chassis not a metal one, a flip-out LCD screen, and higher-spec'd video to attract people who want to shoot video. The fact that the battery grip, battery,and memory cards are all different, and the camera has been made smaller,lighter, and has a zillion pre-defined, canned exposure modes on a top-mounted dial mean that the 60D is now aimed more at beginner/intermediate shooters who want better body controls than a Rebel series body can offer.

The write-up that was referred to above gave a very good overview of the 60D, and some good insight into how it fits into the current (and past) Canon lineup.
http://blog.warehouseexpress.com/ne...8&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=New-Canon-60D

Honestly, with the memory,grip,and battery disparities bewteen the 50D and the 60D, I cannot see the 60D being considered an "upgrade" by either 40D or 50D users...I think they will view the 60D as a down-market move designed to force their hand to either the 7D, or an as yet unannounced new body that *will* be a clear upgrade path coming from the 40D or 50D. The lack of a PC socket for example, says "consumer camera" quite strongly.

Canon has been lagging in this exact segment, where Nikon,Pentax,and Sony have been hammering away. Canon now has a body to slot right into a very lucrative market,and its body number is high enough to make the casual buyer feel pretty good about their purchase, which is something a company needs to be concerned about when customers are asked to shell out that amount of money! Model numbers and model lineage is the kind of thing that casual consumers refer to for help in guiding their buying decisions; the 60D must be "better than the 50D, right?" I think the 60D will be a pretty good seller, I really do.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> Perhaps those that frequent internet forums aren't representative of camera enthusiasts in general and most people don't upgrade every model.  This is probably more likely.


I think you're right.


----------



## emh (Aug 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> the 60D is now aimed more at beginner/intermediate shooters who want better body controls than a Rebel series body can offer.



And the North American beginner/intermediate shooters who are offended by the screaming red, obnoxious REBEL logo adorning the front of Canon's other consumer DLSRs.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

emh said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > the 60D is now aimed more at beginner/intermediate shooters who want better body controls than a Rebel series body can offer.
> ...



Exactly...the body labeling on cars is an example...names like Charger, Mustang, Challenger...those labels say "macho" in not so many words...

Chevrolet learned a bitter lesson when it tried to sell the Chevy Nova in Mexico and South America....No va in Spanish translates roughly to "No go",and the car simply would not sell as the Nova...

The Rebel lineup has been a great marketing strategy for Canon; it's been a long-lived line of entry-level SLR cameras spanning the film and digital eras...."family" names on cameras are kind of unusual, and Canon has done a great job by naming its entry-level models "Rebels". We need to remember, Canon was the FIRST camera company to use mass-market television blitz advertising to sell zillions of cameras to people who otherwise would not have bought a Canon AE-1 or AE-1 Program camera...until Canon started buying TV ads, the Japanese camera companies did not advertise to the mass market,on TV.

Canon has a lot of experience in marketing lower-priced, simple to operate cameras that people can actually operate and use; their AE-1 and AE-1 Program models introduced an entire continent to the joy of automation. Naming a more-basic camera a number higher than its predecessor is a good marketing strategy, I think.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree. I never said it would'nt sell. In fact I think it will sell very well, and I still may be one of the people to grab one. It does have a lot going for it as I have said in the other posts the video and photos do look good, and the tilt screen would be very nice for Macro photography. I don't do much of that but it is fun to play with. Things like the slower FPS I can live with as I never need the 6FPS the 50D can do. I do use low when shooting models so the 5 of the 60 should be more than adequate. Then you have the PC sync, this is a drawback but my D90 didnt have it either and I lived. I did end up getting the AS-15 that gives you a pc sync connection. Just attatch it to yur hot shoe. I have been told this will work on Canon Cameras but have no idea if its true or not as I never tried it. hmm, maybe I should. All in all the 60D seems like alot of camera for only 1K and should attract a lot of attention from buyers. Yes I am disappointing as I said as I wanted a upgrade not a potential back up that it would be if I do buy it. If it was called the 3D or something that would of been different. So be it. I will need to test it out myself before I can say for sure till then just have to wait and see.


----------



## Raian-san (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for the review on this and probably get this camera because of the full HD video. If the video is good enough to film in, I could knock two birds with one stone for temporary.


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 26, 2010)

I have to admit I'd save for a 7D rather than upgrading to a 60D.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 26, 2010)

I am a little late to this party, and will be honest, I haven't ready every single post in it. I just wanted to weigh in on it. I am HIGHLY disappointed in the 60D announcement. All it has is a few more megapixels, a flip out screen, and some on camera flash control. I still don't see that being enough to make someone step up from a T2i, or to step down from a 7D. I was waiting for this announcement to decide if I wanted a 60D or 7D. Looks like I will be going with the 7D. The biggest deal breakers to me, was the lowering of the FPS from the 50D, as well as no real substantial improvement to the AF grid.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 26, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> I am a little late to this party, and will be honest, I haven't ready every single post in it. I just wanted to weigh in on it. I am HIGHLY disappointed in the 60D announcement. All it has is a few more megapixels, a flip out screen, and some on camera flash control. I still don't see that being enough to make someone step up from a T2i, or to step down from a 7D. I was waiting for this announcement to decide if I wanted a 60D or 7D. Looks like I will be going with the 7D. The biggest deal breakers to me, was the lowering of the FPS from the 50D, as well as no real substantial improvement to the AF grid.


 
Compared to the T2i, it adds a rear control dial, top LCD, quicker burst (not as fast as 50D, but faster than T2i), in addition to the flash control (which is HUGE in of itself) and the flippy outty screen.

Perhaps a T2i owner may not want to step into a 60D, but for a T1i, XSi or XTi owner, the 60D may look downright fantastic; and at a cost $600 cheaper than the 7D.

I personally wouldn't buy one, but I'm not their target demographic.  I think the 60D will sell nicely.


----------



## Raian-san (Aug 26, 2010)

I, like many on here think that the 60D is aiming for a new audience who want to get into photography and wanted something a little more than entry but don't want to spend a big chunk of cash on the 7D. Also, people who have the rebel series or even Nikon D60, D3000 and etc who might switch. If they made the 60D any better like many hoped, it will be right next to the 7D and it wouldn't compete with Nikon mid-range camera like D90 and soon to be D90 replacement. 

The flip out LCD and full HD video will attract families who want to take photo and the ability to record video at the same time for family event, vacation and etc. Please note that in a family, usually the dad is the one doing all photography/video work. So one person can't be holding two things at the same time. It's mid-range price is just right there for people tempting to get, with the full HD video and flip out screen, that I believe will push people into buying it instead of the t1i, t2i and Nikon's D5000, D3100 and D90. 

There's no doubt that the camera itself might not be such an upgrade from the 50D for people who already own the 50D or even the 40D. But for new consumer or people with an old set of camera, it's a pretty good buy. I can't wait to see what Nikon is doing with D90 replacement. That will determine if the 60D is failure or not. It will still do well, it's a Canon but for people who breathe Photography, it's a different story. With the D3100 coming out with great stats on paper, I think Nikon has something up their sleeves with the D90 replacement. What a horrible time for me to decide to buy a camera.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I agree it has more features than the T2i, I just think that there is typically 3 types of people. Entry-level budget minded, above average hobbyist, and semi-pro/pro. Given that you have the T2i, the 7D, and the 5D/1DS, these 3 areas are fairly covered. If you couple that with the fact that MOST consumer retail outlets do not carry anything higher than the Rebel line, I think most beginners are going to opt for a T2i, with the thought that they are already going more expensive than the XS. ( remember, most people new to photography already think that getting a Rebel is like the top of the line ). People that DO know about photography and are more advanced would most likely opt for the 7D. I just don't think a flippy screen, step down in speed, and an aux. LCD are enough to make someone land at that spot on the scale. They would either revert to saving money, or go all in and go for the 7D. Originally I thought that the 7D was the replacement to the 50D. I mean it had a few more megapixels, a slightly faster speed, and improved AF. I understand that they are trying to hit some niche price point or maybe compete with a specific Nikon model, but I just feel that anyone that is above "newbie" status and using canon, would probably scoff at this upgrade. I would rather save the cash and just buy a 50D. 

This is all my opinion though. I am sure that many people will get reeled in by the new bells and whistles. Just like people get reeled in by megapixels.


----------



## cassio (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree that this may not seem like a good upgrade from a 50D.  40D, possible but not as significant.

Possible reasons for getting the 60D would be:
1.  it's your first dslr
2.  you "need" the HD video + flipping lcd
3.  flash sync
4.  can't afford the 7D

Well, if you don't need the fast fps, you might even just consider the 550D.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

The Online Photographer: New Canon 60D Defines a New Niche

Headline reads:  "New Canon 60D Defines a New Niche".

Conclusion: "So who is this new model for? Shouldn't take a genius to figure that out. It's for those who want a better-made and more prestigious camera than the (also very capable) entry-level T2i, but who don't want to commit to the semi-pro Canon 7D."
"It also strikes us, given our prejudices, as a pretty juicy new option for dedicated amateurs devoted to the "have it with you" school of thought. Smaller size and an articulated viewing screen being just what the doctor would have ordered."
"Price, $1100; availability, a month from now. For a rundown of features and upgrades, here's the press release."


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 26, 2010)

^ Which is exactly what the last four pages of comments have said. :thumbup:


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 27, 2010)

Our lovable friends at DigitalRev put things in perspective:

Canon EOS 60D vs 550D vs 7D - Getting more bangs for bucks! - DigitalRev.com


----------



## TiCoyote (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks like they reduced the number of "custom modes" from 2 on the 50D to 1 on the 60D.  40D had three.


----------

